
500 Chrome extensions secretly uploaded private data from millions of users - el_duderino
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/02/500-chrome-extensions-secretly-uploaded-private-data-from-millions-of-users/
======
stebann
Yes, this again. I ask my self what is the process for approving extensions
deployment, because they are dangerous. This is so obvious that I still can
believe that Google can't catch (most of) them. Sometimes you try to believe
that malicious extensions are very few, but then these news hit the ecosystem.
Time for a reality check.

------
Cenk
Direct link to comment with the list of extensions in question:
[https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2020/02/500-c...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2020/02/500-chrome-extensions-secretly-uploaded-private-data-from-
millions-of-users/?comments=1&post=38644051)

